# New Disk: Transferring recordings



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

I bought a new SATA disk drive for TiVo a few weeks back and the full backup/transfer went well apart from TiVo didn't like my ebay'd SATA - IDE. The one I ordered from Tivocentral came on Friday, so I can now (hopefully) change the adaptor put the disk drive in TiVo and I'm away.

Apart from I've a number of recordings on TiVo that SWMBO wants to keep; and these won't be on the new disk drive. 

Is there anyway I can transfer the couple of programs from my current disk (onto PC) and then put them back onto my nice new disk?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

http://tivoza.nanfo.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=423

Not many instructions but it does work


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> http://tivoza.nanfo.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=423
> 
> Not many instructions but it does work


Thanks for this.

I'm in the process of uploading. After I've changed the disks I'll let you know if the download is OK.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

My experience of putting a program back on to Tivo using NanVue is that it gives some odd program length and source info however it plays great


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Also used nanvue to reinsert recordings onto a new drive. I didn't have any problems at all except the glacial speed of the cachecard network I interface and the absence of instuctions for the program.


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

The lack of instructions was a bit of a hinderance but its the transfer speed that's a pain. I have a turbonet card (the one before the cache card) and my PC is connected wirelessly so I'm only getting about 700-800KB/s - so a 1 hour show takes about 1/2 hour to transfer.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Not sureif it would be any quicker but you could try using tytool to get it off and the NanVue to put it back


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Am I being thick in wondering why you're not copying the programs over from the old drive to the new drive whilst doing the upgrade.

In itself, it does take a while (though should be a lot faster IDE to SATA), but does preserve the recording and all the relevent info that comes with it.


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

tonywalk said:


> Am I being thick in wondering why you're not copying the programs over from the old drive to the new drive whilst doing the upgrade.


I'd already done that! but the SATA/IDE adaptor, for the new disk drive, didn't work. I've bought a "compatable" one which does work.

But in the mean time - 3 weeks - I had some programs that I wanted to keep, but didn't want to go through the full overnight copy (5+ hours) to the new disk.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I followed similar logic, as well as having too many partitions to expand the native image again - I wanted the minimum possible downtime so I pulled recordings off the drive while it was still in use. Backed up season passes etc. imaged the new drive and switched disks. Finally pushed the recordings 'back' to the new drive again while it was in full operation.
FWIW my transfers using a long ethernet connection were about real time with Best Mode 0. e.g. 1 hour of recordings took about 1 hour to come off a bit faster to go back IIRC.


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

OK - my new disk is up and running in Tivo (148 hours at Mode 0!), but I can't transfer my recordings back to TiVo.

In navue, I select my file to transfer, and select TiVo as the destination but I get a Failed: Socket Error #0 error message.

Looking in the mfs_ftp log file, I have the following message:

10:19:59M - 150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for "{program name.ty}" 
bgerror invoked with error

" can not find channel named "sock23" "

re-initializing mfs_ftp

close the current ftp connection and simply open another

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

I think I've sorted it - I had to untick "Use Passive FTP" and now the file is transferring (slowly).


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

velocitysurfer1 said:


> I think I've sorted it - I had to untick "Use Passive FTP" and now the file is transferring (slowly).


Whilst the transfer is working, it normally drops the connection before transfering a full show (1/2 hour shows are fine); I get the same Failed: Socket Error #0 error message.

I've also installed Damiens Unified mfs tools from the "database of deals", this made the wireless transfer jump from 500KB/sec to approx 1MB/sec. But still got the socket error

So as I'm doing this over a wireless network, I decided to buy a 10 meter network cable to see if this helps i.e. the transfer will be wired rather than wireless.

Guess what - it doesn't! :down: I'm still getting the socket error #0 error message even when wired!

I'm now at a loss as to what to do next. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Is tivo doing anything else, regular cron jobs etc? 
Is your PC doing anything else (power saving, screen savers etc.)?

I would certainly try and move recordings when you're not scheduled to record. IIRC putting Tivo onto a channel you don't receive and then putting it into standby lowers processing and improves transfer speeds.

I found wireless transfers were a waste of time, traffic noise, the microwave etc. all killed the FTP. I bought a 20m cable and ran it through the house when doing this - it was still monumentally slow.

Good luck!


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

AMc said:


> Is tivo doing anything else, regular cron jobs etc?
> Is your PC doing anything else (power saving, screen savers etc.)?
> 
> I would certainly try and move recordings when you're not scheduled to record. IIRC putting Tivo onto a channel you don't receive and then putting it into standby lowers processing and improves transfer speeds.
> ...


Have you ever got more than 1MB/sec transfer?

I've transfered a couple of programs OK. I normally do the wireless transfer over night when TiVo isn't recording but is still on a normal channel and not on standby. Note that the PC (Windows 7) is set not to use a screen saver and is on the high perfomance power profile to stop the disks from being powered down.

As you say it could be the washing machine or tumble dryer killing the wireless ftp.

I shall try again tonight but wired - finger crossed!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

velocitysurfer1 said:


> Have you ever got more than 1MB/sec transfer?


TBH I can't remember but that sounds about right. I got slightly better than real time with Best Mode 0 coming off and slightly worse than real time going back on. IIRC it took about 1h 10min to insert a 1hr programme but I could have mixed those up.
The speed of movement has always put me off bothering to move recordings around more than I did when I did the upgrade.


----------

